# Removing Selinux- Portage Keeps Trying To Pull It In

## dman777

I am trying to remove Selinux from my system. I have uninstalled the selinux tools, but emerge keeps trying to pull them back in. I have it totally disabled in the kernel.

```

localhost / # eselect profile list

Available profile symlink targets:

  [1]   default/linux/amd64/13.0 *

  [2]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/selinux

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop

  [4]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/gnome

  [5]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde

  [6]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/developer

  [7]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/no-multilib

  [8]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/x32

  [9]   hardened/linux/amd64

  [10]  hardened/linux/amd64/selinux

  [11]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib

  [12]  hardened/linux/amd64/no-multilib/selinux

  [13]  hardened/linux/uclibc/amd64

localhost / # cat /etc/make.conf

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="git -selinux udev acl gnutls gimp cairo bindist truetype virtualbox acpi mmx sse sse2 sse3 sse4a 3dnow 3dnowext fuse xcb evdev svg iso14755 gtk glitz qt4 X jpeg tiff png opengl nvidia -gnome -real -xfce -ipv6"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

#ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia virtualbox"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev virtualbox"

 ALSA_CARDS="maestro3 usb-usx2y wavefront"

 #PORTDIR_OVERLAY='/var/db/old_ebuilds/'

FEATURES="-selinux"

#POLICY_TYPES="targeted"

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

localhost / # emerge --update world --newuse --deep -pv

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge       ] virtual/man-0 

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/man-1.6g  USE="lzma nls" 

[nomerge       ]   sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12 

[nomerge       ]    sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12  USE="unconfined" 

[ebuild  N    #]     sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12  1,000 kB

[nomerge       ]  sys-apps/man-1.6g  USE="lzma nls" 

[ebuild  N    #]   sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12  0 kB

[ebuild  N    #]    sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12  USE="unconfined" 0 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 1,000 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) (runtime)

It might be possible to break this cycle

by applying the following change:

- sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12 (Change USE: -unconfined)

Note that this change can be reverted, once the package has been installed.

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-base/xorg-server:0

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.4::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <x11-base/xorg-server-1.12.99[-minimal] required by (x11-drivers/xf86-video-virtualbox-4.1.24::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

dev-lang/swig:0

  (dev-lang/swig-2.0.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    >=dev-lang/swig-2.0.4-r1 required by (sys-libs/libsemanage-2.1.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (dev-lang/swig-1.3.40-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    <dev-lang/swig-2.0 required by (app-admin/setools-3.3.8-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

The following keyword changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.accept_keywords" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20120725-r12 ~amd64

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12 ~amd64

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7 ~amd64

# required by sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12

=sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12 ~amd64

# required by dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.8

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=app-admin/setools-3.3.8-r1 ~amd64

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12[unconfined]

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

=sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12 ~amd64

The following mask changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.unmask" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sys-libs/libsepol-2.1.8-r1

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12[unconfined]

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-unconfined-2.20120725-r12

# /etc/portage/package.mask:

=sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sys-libs/libsemanage-2.1.9

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-base-policy-2.20120725-r12

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sys-apps/checkpolicy-2.1.11

# required by sys-libs/libsemanage-2.1.9

# required by sys-apps/checkpolicy-2.1.11

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=sys-libs/libselinux-2.1.12-r2

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.8

# required by dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.8

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

# /usr/portage/profiles/base/package.mask:

# Diego E. PettenÃ² <flameeyes@gentoo.org> (25 Apr 2010)

#  on behalf of QA team <qa@gentoo.org

#

# Mask SElinux packages on all the profile and unmask it only for

# selinux itself; automagic dependencies can break systems otherwise

#

# Please keep this mask in sync between profiles/package.mask and

# selinux/package.mask (with - prefix there).

=app-admin/setools-3.3.8-r1

The following USE changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.use" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by net-analyzer/nmap-6.01[gtk,-ndiff]

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

=dev-lang/python-2.7.3-r2 sqlite

# required by www-client/chromium-25.0.1364.160

# required by @selected

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-libs/zlib-1.2.7 minizip

# required by media-libs/mesa-9.0.1

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20121202-r1

# required by app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20121202[opengl]

# required by x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-310.32

# required by x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.13[video_cards_nvidia]

# required by x11-base/xorg-server-1.13.1[xorg]

# required by x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.7.3

>=dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.0-r2 python

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-libs/libsemanage-2.1.9 python

# required by dev-python/sepolgen-1.1.8

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

>=app-admin/setools-3.3.8-r1 python

# required by sys-apps/policycoreutils-2.1.13-r7

# required by sec-policy/selinux-makewhatis-2.20120725-r12

# required by sys-apps/man-1.6g

# required by virtual/man-0

# required by sys-apps/man-pages-3.45

# required by @system

# required by @world (argument)

>=sys-libs/libselinux-2.1.12-r2 python

NOTE: The --autounmask-keep-masks option will prevent emerge

      from creating package.unmask or ** keyword changes.

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost / # 

```

----------

## phajdan.jr

Don't you still have some selinux packages in /var/lib/portage/world?

----------

## dman777

No, I managed to have some success...

I updated coreutils with -selinux successfully.There is no dependency on Selinux there and was able to emerge -C libselinux without breaking my system. 

But when doing revdep-rebuild:

```

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

sed: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

sed: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

localhost / #
```

Sed is still dependent on Selinux library. I tried to re-emerge sed with -selinux but it still looks for that library when it recompiles. I am stuck at this point...how can I make it honor the -selinux and not look for libselinux.so.1? Hopefully, if sed works then revdep rebuild will be able to relink everything without selinux.

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> I updated coreutils with -selinux successfully.There is no dependency on Selinux there and was able to emerge -C libselinux without breaking my system.

 

Not so true because now you have broken sed. I dunno, but re-emerging libselinux and then sed with -selinux might help. 

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> Sed is still dependent on Selinux library. I tried to re-emerge sed with -selinux but it still looks for that library when it recompiles. I am stuck at this point...how can I make it honor the -selinux and not look for libselinux.so.1? Hopefully, if sed works then revdep rebuild will be able to relink everything without selinux.

 

It would be interesting to see the build log of sed then. It may be a bug.

----------

## dman777

```
localhost / # emerge sed

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1

 * sed-4.2.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 SHA512 WHIRLPOOL size ;-) ...                [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking sed-4.2.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work

find: error while loading shared libraries: libselinux.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

 * Applying sed-4.1.5-alloca.patch ...                                   [ ok ]

 * Applying sed-4.2.1-handle-incomplete-sequences-as-if-they-were-invalid.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work/sed-4.2.1 ...

Creating basic config.h...

checking for size_t... yes

checking for ssize_t... yes

checking for void *... yes

+ rm -f 'lib/*.o' 'sed/*.o' sed/sed

+ cd lib

+ cp alloca.in.h alloca.h

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c alloca.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c copy-acl.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c error.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c exitfail.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c file-has-acl.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c getdelim.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c getline.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c getopt.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c getopt1.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c malloc.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c mkstemp.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c obstack.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c quote.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c quotearg.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c regex.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c set-mode-acl.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c strerror.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c strverscmp.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c tempname.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c xalloc-die.c

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -c xmalloc.c

+ cd ../sed

+ cc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I.. -I. -I../lib -c sed.c

In file included from sed.h:23:0,

                 from sed.c:20:

../basicdefs.h:37:0: warning: "bool" redefined

../config.h:37:0: note: this is the location of the previous definition

sed.c: In function 'usage':

sed.c:168:3: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

sed.c: In function 'main':

sed.c:207:22: warning: initialization makes pointer from integer without a cast

sed.c:224:33: warning: comparison between pointer and integer

sed.c:324:5: error: 'COPYRIGHT_YEAR' undeclared (first use in this function)

sed.c:324:5: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

sed.c:329:4: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'exit'

+ exit 1

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   couldnt bootstrap

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2348:  Called src_bootstrap_sed

 *   environment, line 2340:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 160: sed: command not found

/usr/lib64/portage/bin/isolated-functions.sh: line 173: sed: command not found

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work/sed-4.2.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work/sed-4.2.1'

>>> Failed to emerge sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1:

 * ERROR: sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1 failed (compile phase):

 *   couldnt bootstrap

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   93:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 2348:  Called src_bootstrap_sed

 *   environment, line 2340:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work/sed-4.2.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1/work/sed-4.2.1'

localhost / #
```

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

> I dunno, but re-emerging libselinux and then sed with -selinux might help.

 

Please try this.

 *dman777 wrote:*   

> Sed is still dependent on Selinux library. I tried to re-emerge sed with -selinux but it still looks for that library when it recompiles. I am stuck at this point...how can I make it honor the -selinux and not look for libselinux.so.1? Hopefully, if sed works then revdep rebuild will be able to relink everything without selinux.

 

Ah, it's just that sed build depends on sed (and find, and other things).

I think you can try extracting it from a stage3 tarball. You can use "equery files sed" to see which files to copy over.

----------

